

Node.js getting better in Windows Azure - glenn_block
http://codebetter.com/glennblock/2012/06/07/windowsazure-just-got-a-lot-friendlier-to-node-js-developers/

======
ericcholis
Cheers to the Azure team for putting support behind Node.js. I've always felt
that the myriad of amazing tools for *nix devs have left Windows devs light-
years behind. Even if you don't like Node.js, this bodes well for Windows as
development platform beyond .NET.

~~~
bleakgadfly
I gotta say, I'm pretty impressed with how Microsoft go in for supporting all
these relatively new technologies on their own stack. Considering what they've
done in the past.

~~~
jinushaun
It's easy to forget that MS is made up of real people too--people who go home
and boot up a Mac and code in Ruby in their spare time. Genuine change is
happening at MS from the inside. MS knows it can't afford to lose the
mindshare battle in the youth.

